# Cincinnati Area Trail Riding



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Trails said:


> Has anyone here (besides me) ridden at Hueston Woods State Park?
> There's over 40 miles of trails with dedicated horse, hiking, and mountain biking trails so everyone has their own place.
> 
> While none of the trails would be considered epic it is very pretty and this time of the year should be beautiful with the fall colors.
> ...


I live just east of Cincinnati and have been to Hueston Woods, but not with horses. Most of my riding is at East Fork State Park; they have a total of about 50-55 miles of horse trails, including a 32 mile loop around the perimeter of the park. It can get pretty muddy there, thanks to all the clay in the soil. I've heard similar things about Hueston Woods as well as Caesar Creek. 

I figure that, if I'm going to haul from the east side of Cincinnati all the way over in that direction, I might as well cross the Indiana state line and go to the park outside of Liberty. While it's just a single loop, and not a very long or demanding trail by any stretch of the imagination, Indiana takes GOOD care of its trails. They are clear and gravel-covered. I think the whole loop is only about nine miles, but to make a day's ride out of it we ride one direction, stop at the trailer for lunch or snacks, then go back out in the opposite direction.

I haven't heard anything about trails being closed there, at least not recently. When Hurricane Ike's leftovers came through here last autumn it did take down a lot of trees in this area, but I'm pretty sure most of the local trails at the parks have been cleared.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Jolly - Thanks for the heads up! You and I used to be neighbors then. Before moving to Seattle last year we lived in Georgetown and commuted into Cincy.

I've ridden East Fork a lot! The Red Fox trail with the overlook on Harsha lake is tremendous. Actually used to ride with the Mounted Search and Rescue there, great group of people. 

For those reading this that don't know about East Fork State Park click HERE for more info on it.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

I love Ceaser Creek!!! I miss the trails in Ohio. Theres nothing around here in NC


----------



## CuteLilKatieKat (Mar 1, 2008)

I love East Fork - you can ride forever and not get to he same place! lol There is some great riding down in KY, too - Carter Caves, Lazy Gait, Eagle Creek Horse Motel... There are plenty of great places for trail riding in KY!!!


----------

